# Building the 125G.



## THEKING (Mar 16, 2009)

So this is the 125g i have ben tryin to build for the last couple weeks.Also my own UGJ system what do you all think about it not bad for a fist timer spending a little under $200 bucks right oh ya BRAND NEW EVERYTHING 































=D>
SORRY ABOUT THE FIRST POST DIDNT HIT ENTER


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

Lookin good can't wait to see it in action. Nice DIY stand that thing is amazingly sturdy.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

I3lazd said:


> Lookin good can't wait to see it in action. Nice DIY stand that thing is amazingly sturdy.


I disagree. The legs should be tied together on the bottom. That is a disaster in the making.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

dude no way that thing is solid steel welded together it is not going to have any problems. You could park on top of that thing. It has 6 steel braces on the top.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

I do see were your concern is if it were pushed from the sides it may collapse. That would be an easy fix to make sure its safe, I guess that is a good suggestion after thinking about it. I retract my previous statement


----------



## THEKING (Mar 16, 2009)

do you really think that even if you pushed it from the side it would collapse those are like three and a half inch steel legs if you think that would happen then what should i do to fix it cause it is pretty sturdy :-?


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Tie the bottom legs together. You get that a 125 gallon tank full will weight close to 1000 lbs, right? Physics is working against you by creating huge levers (each leg) so that even smaller side to side movement could be dangerous.

Sure, you will 'likely' be ok. Do you want to sleep at night based on "probably" or definitely?

Run a piece in a rectangle around the interior of the bottom, just above the ground.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Some 4" angled gussets welded from the legs to the top would be more then enough to hold the legs in place.


----------



## THEKING (Mar 16, 2009)

So my I am having my friend take it and weld 4 support bars 1 to each leg that way i don't have any problems with it but you must say that the stand is not bad for being free and the whole set up including tank was only $200.00 that is a hard deal but thanks for the opinions fellas will post pics when stand gets back from my friends shop and it is filled. =D>


----------



## Hurriken (Jan 13, 2006)

I agree and now you just made it better. I think it's a nice looking stand. What are you going to put in it?


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

He didn't need the weld the guy at the LFS said his stand was way more than sufficient and he is stalking it with Malawi Haps. and peacocks. His internet is currently down.


----------



## scottiefish (Jun 28, 2006)

havin many years of welding experience, i think you could push the tank off before you would collapse the stand. of course, i'm assuming it is properly welded. :-? The center legs provide plenty of torsional support, and the design is more than enough to support the 2000 pounds of water and rock and glass. :thumb: plus it is a great looking stand. Only thing i would do is add the same angle steel to the short sides, and tie it in asthetically. (the angles that support the tank bottom perimeter.) Scott.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

Ya he already filled it and has it cycling so its too late to add anything more to the stand but it looks good in person. :thumb:


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

I3lazd said:


> He didn't need the weld the guy at the LFS said his stand was way more than sufficient and he is stalking it with Malawi Haps. and peacocks. His internet is currently down.[/quote
> 
> I bet the guys at the lfs say that you can put 3 oscars in a 55, and that a pacu is a good fish for the average hobbyist.
> 
> Not my problem. I'm not going to end up with a ton of water on MY floor and an investment out the door. Something so simple to fix is just plain foolish to ignore.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

It doesnt need to be fixed it isn't broken and you dont know what you are talking about. I have talked to multiple people tha weld for a living and they all said that it is more than sturdy.

Scottyfish wrote "havin many years of welding experience, i think you could push the tank off before you would collapse the stand. of course, i'm assuming it is properly welded. Questions The center legs provide plenty of torsional support, and the design is more than enough to support the 2000 pounds of water and rock and glass. Thumb plus it is a great looking stand. Only thing i would do is add the same angle steel to the short sides, and tie it in asthetically. (the angles that support the tank bottom perimeter.) Scott."

He does this for a living and says it is fine. Just because it doesnt work in your head doesnt mean it wont work in real life. As Scott said having the center legs is just a sufficient. Don't try and get fiesty when u dont know what your talking about. It is fine I went over there and pushed from the side to see and it didnt budge. So I can tell you from trial that pushing it from the side is not an issue for anyone else interested in building a stand like this.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Well. I'm sure glad a group of strangers who are claiming to know what they are talking about has said it is fine. It isn't in YOUR living room either.

Convenient. Why risk something that could be FIXED with a 20 dollar fix.

Wouldn't you have it that most of the worlds greatest engineering blunders were "fine".

Scott said he had a experience, not that it was what he did for a living. For all you know Sottie is a phlebotomist.

Not tying the legs together means that only ONE of them has to fail for the whole system to fail. They are NOT solid steal, they are box tube.

Push all you want, that doesn't simulate extended fatigue caused by over 1000 lbs for an extended period of time.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

Scottyfish wrote "havin many years of welding experience, i think you could push the tank off before you would collapse the stand.

sounds like he did it for a living at some point. Man learn to read.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

ohh ya and they are drive lines from CARS I don't think your going to twist them so yes they are steel.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

While you guys fight this out, I just thought I'd add one thing here.

I realize why someone would NOT want to add cross braces in the front due to ruining the "euro" inspired design.

If one did want to strengthen this stand but keep the design intact, it could easily be done by adding 2 cross braces in the shape of an X in the back only. That would take care of what you're talking about.

If the original poster does or does not want to change it, is up to him either way, I'm not going to loose any sleep over it or chime in if I agree or not, I don't feel I can come to a conclusion without 1st hand inspection.

What I am worried about here is that the original poster hasn't posted again. I'm hoping that he doesn't get scared away from this and comes back to show us how the tank looks when finished. I'd still like to see the final results, no matter if he changes the stand or not.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

Like I said his internet is currently down but I will make him post more picks when I see him again.


----------

